# Replacing a full pet Passport with a new one



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi There 
We have just been to our local vet today for the dogs annual boosters and to renew her passport as it's full.

The vet has just told me he's never had to issue a continuation passport,
so he's just given me a new blank passport and told me to fill in the details,
OK no problem if that's all that's needed ,
But I want to make sure I don't have a problem re-entering the Uk next time .

Can anyone tell me if they have been through process and what's the correct procedure is if any ? 

Should the passport be taken back to the vets to have it stamped when the details have been filled in before use ? 

Mike


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

We've been there, your vet must complete, stamp and sign sections:

III ID of animal
IV vaccination against rabies
V Rabies serological test

with the same details as in the original passport. AFAIC you shouldn't be doing it

And they will probably want to charge you for their time  

It's also "recommended" ( tho' by whom I dunno...) that you take the original and "continuation" passports with you - not just the new one.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Yep I agree with the above and for your own peace of mind I would suggest taking the old 'full' passport wit you also.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have to do ours for Jabulile soon. 

We asked our vet recently and they charge the same fee for providing a renewed Pets Passport as they do the original.

It MUST be filled out by a vet that is authorised to do so.

(for one of our Rabies vacs we had a problem even though we had stated when making an appointment that it was for a Rabies vac. The vet on duty wasn't authorised to do it! We had to wait until a vet finished operating.)

We will make sure we carry the original and the renewed passport when travelling.


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

make sure you acrry both passports and hope that you do not come across the lady from Sea France that i did as it took her and the supervisor 45 minutes to sort it out when i had a continuation passport about 3 years ago, i assume it was her first.

The problem seemed to be that the rabies certificate was in the old passport and she couldn't get her head around that, so be prepared for problems to ensue.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi All 

Thanks for your quick reply's and advice I will be contacting the vet in the morning to talk with him. 
Regards Mike


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes we had to do it and it is prudent to take both with you and be able to show that the new one is a continuation.


----------

